# [Reference] Android Resource Compilation



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

Hoping to make this thread a lot easier ive updated the name to make more sense (thanks mrhellman for the name). some new info has also been added. Please everyone take a look and use this info. It is all here and provided by some awesome people in the entire android community. Thanks again to everyone of your android freaks like me.









First off i want to say thanks to GOOGLE for giving this community the very best OS on the planet. I also want to thank each ROM dev, Kernel dev, Themer, Modder, and anyone else who does what they do as a hobby for fun stress relief or whatever for making the greatest OS on the planet the greatest OS in the UNIVERSE







. Now what this thread is about isfor the rest of us that are techie to a point, but would like to learn more so that we may also contribute to the android community. I personally am very interested in learning more about everything that all the awesome devs do, so if anyone that has a WEALTH of knowledge that they would like to share. ie: programs, websites, how to's, tech schools, online programs anything that would help people such as my self learn more so that i may be able to contribute also. i would personally greatly appreciate it. Also it would give me a great excuse to give my wife to get a new computer.









Thanks to Mr. hellman and DHO for providing a bunch of links for the android community
Thanks DHO for cleaning this up a bit

1) If you're going to be dealing with AOSP and the actual source, you will need to learn Java and learn how to program/how it works. For this buy a book or go on iTunesU and download Stanford Computer Science courses (they're free). Stanford will be better than any other course-load you can get your hands on. Then you mod the actual source and compile etc.

Otherwise-- erishasnobattery, who is kind of a legend, made/is making a thread with all of this in it:
2) Here: *http://www.teambamf....g-porting-2793/* credit swimminsurfer256 for this new info about itunesU and link to erishasnobattery

*101*:
*Android: A beginner's guide*
*Intro to Linus Terminal*
*SDK on Linux*
*Build environment on Linux*
*Android Dictionary*
*Partitions Explained*
*Android: The Big Picture*
*Free Programming Classes*

*Rooting*
*ROM and Rooting Dictionary*

*Modding*:
*APK Tool*
*APK Tool how to*
*Make Flashable CWM Files*
*Make Flashable CWM Files II*
*Singing apk/zip files*
*Modding APKs without changing the signature*

*Theming*:
*Theming APKs*
*Theming APKs II*
*ICS Icon Dump*

*Build your own ROM:*
*Compiling ICS*
*Build a ROM with Moto base*
*Peter's ICS source*

*Build your own Kernal*
*What is a Kernal*
*Compile your own Kernal*
*Build your own Kernal*

*Debugging*
*Debugging app*

*Tools of the trade*
*Offical Android SDK*
*IDA SDK - Interactive Disassembler Module SDK* (please read the readme.txt) Complex but pure unadulterated awesomness
*Auto package updater* - saves time and headahces

Backing up:
Use *Dropbox* with *Titanium Backup* (If you restore to factory you will lose your SD/*back it up remotely*)

Modding:
*Editing your Carrier Text* (any AOSP ROM)

And remember, Don't Panic


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

I will be posting more generalized resources here such as Ubuntu Walkthroughs/Resources, General Development Resources, C++. Objective C, Linux Kernel Development and so on. I will be updating as often as I can find time.

*General:*

"The Best of edw519" by Ed Weissman is a 250+ page e-book that has now been made free to the general public. For anyone getting started, this is a *must.*
http://edweissman.com/53640595


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Let's compile this into something easy to use
Many links curtesy of Mr H3llman

*101*:
Android: A beginner's guide
Intro to Linus Terminal
SDK on Linux
Build environment on Linux
Android Dictionary
Partitions Explained
Android: The Big Picture
Free Programming Classes

*Rooting*
ROM and Rooting Dictionary

*Modding*:
APK Tool
APK Tool how to
Make Flashable CWM Files
Make Flashable CWM Files II
Singing apk/zip files
Modding APKs without changing the signature

*Theming*:
Theming APKs
Theming APKs II
ICS Icon Dump

*Build your own ROM:*
Compiling ICS
Build a ROM with Moto base
Peter's ICS source

*Build your own Kernal*
What is a Kernal
Compile your own Kernal
Build your own Kernal

*Debugging*
Debugging app

*Tools of the trade*
Offical Android SDK
IDA SDK - Interactive Disassembler Module SDK (please read the readme.txt) Complex but pure unadulterated awesomness
Auto package updater - saves time and headahces

And remember, Don't Panic


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks a ton people. Anything anyone wants to share is a start. I personally apprecaite what every dev, modder, themer etc... do, and I want to learn so I can give back too. Its a shit ton of work and dedication, and a lot of the devs seem to get bombarded, and sometimes it also seems like some don't think that they have lives too. That's only maybe 1% but still. Give em a break sometimes. This alsome saying THANKS A LOT TO ALL OF ANDROID AND IT DIE HARD FANS!







^_^









Edit: and I think it would be fun to get involved and be a part of the bigger picture.
sent from a cell phone.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

Learn programming! I'd actually go on iTunesU and download all of Stanford's beginner computer science courses and go through them. You need a foundation if you want to be a good dev


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

^^^^^^ Consolidated to top of page ^^^^^^


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

^^^^^^ Consolidated to top of page ^^^^^^


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome! This info is fantastic.

sent from a cell phone.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Man, I wish I had a one stop thread when I started. I had to google every problem I came across lol.


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Attached are 2 awesome tools. I take no credit, for making them, just "sharing the knowledge wealth"
1) IDA SDK - Interactive Disassembler Module SDK (please read the readme.txt) Complex but pure unadulterated awesomness
2) Auto package updater - saves time and headahces

I have an auto APK tool decomplier/compiler somewhere,... if people are intersted please post and I will upload


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

The Android Dictionary (Refers to another phone but still relevant):

http://source.androi...itializing.html

Beginners Guide to the Ubuntu Terminal (this may save your life):

http://beginlinux.co...-terminal-guide

Android ROM and Rooting Dictionary:

http://www.techcredo...words-explained

What is a Kernel?:

http://www.androidce...d-z-what-kernel

Android Partitions Explained:

http://www.addictive...ata-cache-misc/

How Android Works: The Big Picture:

http://www.zdnet.com/blog/burnette/how-android-works-the-big-picture/515


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

This is a big one. It has helped me TREMENDOUSLY! I strongly suggest you look into it!

Free online Programming/CS Courses for Beginners:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/602-free-online-programmingcs-courses-for-beginners/

There are free classes from plenty of colleges you can take. One of them just so happens to be Harvard


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you Mr. Hellman you have set this thread on fire. With what you have provided.

sent from a cell phone.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

wiseguychacon said:


> Thank you Mr. Hellman you have set this thread on fire. With what you have provided.
> 
> sent from a cell phone.


Absolutely my pleasure! Just happy to be able to contribute to the greater good  I can't wait to see what else gets posted in here!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

I am not sure if any the links posted was about this particular idea but after an rom update i usually have to go through and update 5-6 different mods by finding each .zip and flashing in cwm. is there a way i can just kinda merge the contents of the zip files to the rom so that it all installs in 1 go?


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

ddarvish said:


> I am not sure if any the links posted was about this particular idea but after an rom update i usually have to go through and update 5-6 different mods by finding each .zip and flashing in cwm. is there a way i can just kinda merge the contents of the zip files to the rom so that it all installs in 1 go?


Are you talking about merged into a singular rom? Or an update?

Creating an update.zip:

http://www.robmcghee...te-zip-package/

Edit: Just realized what you were actually asking. I don't have any resource for that specifically but you would have to be able to be able to write or change the updater-script. I'm not real familiar with this process so I won't say much further on it haha. I can tell you that it is going to be different every time and would require some serious understanding of the process, imho.


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

With all the excitmemt I almost forgot to also thank DHO. Thank you

Really hoping this thread goes somewhere and as many people participate as possible. Time for that new computer.

sent from a cell phone.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

wiseguychacon said:


> With all the excitmemt I almost forgot to also thank DHO. Thank you
> 
> Really hoping this thread goes somewhere and as many people participate as possible. Time for that new computer.
> 
> sent from a cell phone.


Haha its funny you say that because I just bought a tower no less than 3 hours ago haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

Any recommendations computer wise?

sent from a cell phone.


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

wiseguychacon said:


> Any recommendations computer wise?
> 
> sent from a cell phone.


Linux/PC is easiest
I use a Mac, it requires some differences in terminal. Sometimes I setup virtual Ubuntu and XP machines to make life easier


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks again DHO I will definately look into those options.

sent from a cell phone.


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Let's compile this into something easy to use
Many links curtesy of Mr H3llman

*101*:
Android: A beginner's guide
Intro to Linus Terminal
SDK on Linux
Build environment on Linux
Android Dictionary
Partitions Explained
Android: The Big Picture
Free Programming Classes

*Rooting*
ROM and Rooting Dictionary

*Modding*:
APK Tool
APK Tool how to
Make Flashable CWM Files
Make Flashable CWM Files II
Singing apk/zip files
Modding APKs without changing the signature

*Theming*:
Theming APKs
Theming APKs II
ICS Icon Dump

*Build your own ROM:*
Compiling ICS
Build a ROM with Moto base
Peter's ICS source

*Build your own Kernal*
What is a Kernal
Compile your own Kernal
Build your own Kernal

*Debugging*
Debugging app

*Tools of the trade*
Offical Android SDK
IDA SDK - Interactive Disassembler Module SDK (please read the readme.txt) Complex but pure unadulterated awesomness
Auto package updater - saves time and headahces

And remember, Don't Panic


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome work! Geez I should've thoughtof that. Ill put in op.

sent from a cell phone.


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

@ wiseguychacon Thanks for putting into OP

Heres another:

Backing up:
Use Dropbox with Titanium Backup (If you restore to factory you will lose your SD/*back it up remotely*)

Modding:
Editing your Carrier Text (any AOSP ROM)


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

DHO said:


> @ wiseguychacon Thanks for putting into OP
> 
> Heres another:
> 
> ...


Thanks for helping with info and organizing

sent from a cell phone.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm about to dump a ton more links here in a few once Ubuntu finishes installing and I get all my source pulling. Again, does anyone have anything specific they would like a reference to?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Pin this beast.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Pin this beast.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Agreed. Though I would propose a name change from the current to "[Reference] Android Resource Compilation"


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

Okay guys -- there are two major things:

1) If you're going to be dealing with AOSP and the actual source, you will need to learn Java and learn how to program/how it works. For this (as I said earlier) you need to either buy a book or (as I recommended) go on iTunesU and download Stanford Computer Science courses (they're free). Stanford will be better than any other course-load you can get your hands on. Then you mod the actual source and compile etc.

Otherwise-- erishasnobattery, who is kind of a legend, made/is making a thread with all of this in it:
2) Here: http://www.teambamf.net/f46/%5Bguide%5D-eriss-ultimate-guide-roming-porting-2793/


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

swimminsurfer256 said:


> Okay guys -- there are two major things:
> 
> 1) If you're going to be dealing with AOSP and the actual source, you will need to learn Java and learn how to program/how it works. For this (as I said earlier) you need to either buy a book or (as I recommended) go on iTunesU and download Stanford Computer Science courses (they're free). Stanford will be better than any other course-load you can get your hands on. Then you mod the actual source and compile etc.
> 
> ...


We will make sure to reference it and credit you for it. Thank you! But you are absolutely right. If you are doing anything AOSP... which is pretty much all the fun stuff IMO... you NEED to have an applicable knowledge of Java. You may also want to read up on C++ and Objective C if you plan on doing any work with kernels.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

moderators please pin this thread


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

wiseguychacon said:


> moderators please pin this thread


+1. Anybody out there have anything to contribute?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cabutr (Feb 2, 2012)

wow great post thank you everyone someone should really pin this

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree maybe if more people ask for it to be pinned the moderators will do it.

sent from a cell phone.


----------



## cabutr (Feb 2, 2012)

bump

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

